# Walkaround or center console



## bjorns4 (Feb 4, 2018)

I am a west coast boy and I love the idea and comfort of walkarounds. Out here I notice that most boaters have center consoles. Is there a reason that center console is favored so much down here? Is a walk around platform not suited for fishing in Florida or off the Georgia Coast.


----------



## Stonewall 2 (Feb 4, 2018)

By walk around sim assuming you mean the boats with a cabin. Center consoles have a lot more fishing casting area than a walk around more bow storage. Also a lot of guys use trolling motors for flats fishing which wouldn’t be possible with a walk around. If all you do is offshore fishing or trolling the walk around would be fine. If more inshore fishing the center is the way to go. At least that’s my opinion.


----------



## Stonewall 2 (Feb 4, 2018)

Also going to be able to run a lot shallower with a cc.


----------



## oops1 (Feb 4, 2018)

I'm confused as well.. Is a walk around the same as a runabout?


----------



## WayneB (Feb 4, 2018)

a walkaround would have a cabin/ berth area with a little catwalk around the outside. Usually will have a grabrail to hold onto that is mounted to wall. Really made to provide a place to get out of weather.

Runabouts are usually pleasure boats with seating for riding and swimming, not fishing specific.

Center console is fishing specific, very minimal seating but a wide open deck to move quickly.
Some will have a head tucked in under the console if they are large enough.


----------



## bjorns4 (Feb 4, 2018)

being able to stay in the boat and make a run to the keys or islands would be nice. they are designed for staying out of the weather. I would think that it would be a plus in the Florida heat. I guess my question is are they practical for offshore fishing. Is being able to run around a boat chasing fish that necessary


----------



## Stonewall 2 (Feb 4, 2018)

Type of fishing? Bumping the bottom or trolling walk around is fine casting cc. If you are inshore fishing or fishing good weather days for offshore a center console with a ttop would be much better than a boat with a cuddy cabin. You mentioned Florida heat you want to be in that cabin with no air conditioning? I would prefer to stand in the rain or ride with a rain suit.


----------



## WayneB (Feb 4, 2018)

having room to run around is handy when you hook something as big as the boat and has teeth.

I've had a walk around, a wellcraft 22 ft weekender. It was miserably hot with virtually no ventilation. You would roast in the cabin in daytime, nightime, sunshine or dark. 
Ultimately sold it as it was too small to store a generator or install a marine A/C neatly.

Only benefit I know I can honestly say it rode rough seas better than any other boat I've had. You'd almost need two trucks to tow it, but it rode big water great.


----------



## spearjunky (Feb 5, 2018)

a lot of cc and walk arounds have the same hull just different cap so draft would be the same now if you have a cc then a lot of times they have T-tops witch take up casting space so to me what kind of fishing do you do then go from there


----------



## bilgerat (Feb 5, 2018)

Just get one of each!!!!


----------



## pottydoc (Feb 5, 2018)

99% of folks with walk around or small cuddy cabin boats don't use the cabins for anything other than storing stuff. And collecting mold. Unless you're getting a 28' or above the cabins are tiny. Maybe they'd be more practical up north but they're mostly not useable in Florida.


----------



## florida boy 1985 (Feb 5, 2018)

Walk around is going to usually be a smoother drier ride..but I personally would go with a center console..it runs shallower plus a lot more comfortable fishing from and if it's to choppy for a cc I'm going to the boat ramp or staying home for the day anyways


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Feb 5, 2018)

In my experience the walk-around rides smoother and drier but the cabin is totally useless 75% of the time except for growing mold and storage. I'd rather have a center console with more room to fish and a Bimini top for shade when needed, mainly to keep my wife shaded since she's fair skinned. My current boat has a walkthrough windshield and I find it to be more annoying than useful.


----------



## Rabun (Feb 6, 2018)

To me it's all about versatility based on the areas/species I target.  CC bay boat w T-top works best...good compromise for lakes, inshore and near shore...trolling down riggers, deep dive planners and side planners.  Lots of casting room, bait wells, rod storage, gear storage and comfortable versatile seating for friends and family.  Trolling motor is a must...for me.  I think a fishing boat with a cabin has more appeal if your trying to stay out of cold weather...not the stifling heat we have down here....just my opinion.  It is important to get what You want and what you will be most comfortable with.

Let us know what you end up going with.


----------



## bjorns4 (Feb 7, 2018)

I grew up in the Pacific Northwest so I do have a bias based on those conditions. My primary reasoning was to have a toilet and storage for the kids. After doing some research I found that a lot of center consoles have those now. What is a good length for the average person for fishing deep in Florida, and maybe on a nice day making a run to the Bahamas? Would a 23-26 be adequate? I haven't spent much time on the Atlantic


----------



## notnksnemor (Feb 7, 2018)

bjorns4 said:


> I grew up in the Pacific Northwest so I do have a bias based on those conditions. My primary reasoning was to have a toilet and storage for the kids. After doing some research I found that a lot of center consoles have those now. What is a good length for the average person for fishing deep in Florida, and maybe on a nice day making a run to the Bahamas? Would a 23-26 be adequate? I haven't spent much time on the Atlantic



For what you stated,  26' would be a minimum, 32' would be my preference.
As finicky as the Atlantic can be your time on water will be limited in anything smaller than a 26.
Twin outboards for sure and I wouldn't attempt a Bahama crossing in any weather without a chase boat.


----------



## WayneB (Feb 7, 2018)

bjorns4 said:


> I grew up in the Pacific Northwest so I do have a bias based on those conditions. My primary reasoning was to have a toilet and storage for the kids. After doing some research I found that a lot of center consoles have those now. What is a good length for the average person for fishing deep in Florida, and maybe on a nice day making a run to the Bahamas? Would a 23-26 be adequate? I haven't spent much time on the Atlantic


 I made the crossing in a boat about that size, never again. Young, Dumb and.. invincible. (yeah go with that!)
35ft or larger, or a motor sailer and I would not hesitate.
 The gulfstream can be fickle and go from near calm to 40ft seas almost instantly. We used to fish the Bahamas every other weekend when I was a kid, in a 43 foot inboard twin. This was with dead reckoning and a sextant along with 1950's and 60's era charts.. 
 We've towed back many who thought it would be a good idea to go out in anything under 28ft and got swamped.


----------



## pottydoc (Feb 9, 2018)

25 plus times to the islands in a Dusky 203 with a single 175  Evinrude. More times than I remember in a 25 pursuit with a single 225 Evinrude. Bunches more in other less than 30' single engine powered boats. Almost all of them cc's. Almost never with a buddy boat. It's 52 miles from the mouth of Boynton Inlet to the entrance to the channel at West End. That means if I'm 26 miles out, I'm as close to the Bahamas as I am home. If someone told you they were fishing 26 miles out, would you tell them they're under 30' boat was too small. There are thousands of small boats that cross safely to the Bahamas everyday. Literally hundreds on any summer weekend day with decent weather in South/Southeast Florida. Watch the weather, maintain your boat, file a float plan, and have the necessary safety gear on board. Then go and have a good time. By the way, when I started crossing, there was no such thing as GPS, or Loran C. We did know how to navigate with a compass and a watch, though. Most of the folks running around in 30' plus boats now probably can't.


----------



## pottydoc (Feb 9, 2018)

WayneB said:


> I made the crossing in a boat about that size, never again. Young, Dumb and.. invincible. (yeah go with that!)
> 35ft or larger, or a motor sailer and I would not hesitate.
> The gulfstream can be fickle and go from near calm to 40ft seas almost instantly. We used to fish the Bahamas every other weekend when I was a kid, in a 43 foot inboard twin. This was with dead reckoning and a sextant along with 1950's and 60's era charts..
> We've towed back many who thought it would be a good idea to go out in anything under 28ft and got swamped.


Calm to 40' almost instantly? You're a funny guy, Wayne. I'm thinking you probably have never used a sextant either. No real reason to, when navigating to and from the Bahamas. A compass, yeah. A chart and a protractor?  yup, if you don't already know the course. As in been there before. A sextant? Oooooookkkkkkkk. 

Another little tidbit: Today's small outboard powered boats are way more reliable than a 50's or 60's twin inboard was. And a dang site faster. It took me about 1 1/2 hours from dock to dock in my last offshore boat to cross in decent weather. My buddies boat takes an hour, maybe a hair less. The amount of small boats that cross everyday, with any kind of issue being almost unheard of, gives lie to your post.


----------



## bjorns4 (Feb 12, 2018)

Thanks for all of the information and good points. I had been thinking about the distance many people go for the swordfishing and deep dropping in small to mid size boats. I guess it all comes down to common sense and good judgement on finding a decent window to make the run.


----------



## pottydoc (Feb 12, 2018)

bjorns4 said:


> Thanks for all of the information and good points. I had been thinking about the distance many people go for the swordfishing and deep dropping in small to mid size boats. I guess it all comes down to common sense and good judgement on finding a decent window to make the run.


Great post. Especially the last sentence.


----------



## 95g atl (Feb 15, 2018)

bjorns4 said:


> I am a west coast boy and I love the idea and comfort of walkarounds. Out here I notice that most boaters have center consoles. Is there a reason that center console is favored so much down here? Is a walk around platform not suited for fishing in Florida or off the Georgia Coast.



Similar to you, as a kid I grew up out west in SoCal.  My father did commercial fishing on the side, something 60 miles out.  He had a 24' sea ray, I can barely remember as a kid (late 70's/ early 80's).  
The Gulf and the Atlantic is a different beast.

I have a center console 19' carolina skiff.  Able to go in shallows or slightly offshore on a great day.  
Would I go to Bimini with it?  Nope...unless I had a suicide mission.  

You'll get a ton of opinions on here.  
If you travel offshore, I believe dual motors are mandatory and size does matter in terms of length.

Good luck.


----------



## pottydoc (Feb 15, 2018)

95g atl said:


> Similar to you, as a kid I grew up out west in SoCal.  My father did commercial fishing on the side, something 60 miles out.  He had a 24' sea ray, I can barely remember as a kid (late 70's/ early 80's).
> The Gulf and the Atlantic is a different beast.
> 
> I have a center console 19' carolina skiff.  Able to go in shallows or slightly offshore on a great day.
> ...


Over the years people have crossed many times in jet skis, flats boats, bay bosts, and kayaks.  Tens of thousands of boats go offshore with single motors everyday around our Country. Most commercial boats have single engines. I'm not advocating crossing in non offshore boats at all, but for trips from south Florida to the Bahamas, large multi engine boats are not necessary, or unsafe. That is proven every day when the weather is decent. If someone is not from that part of the State, they have no idea how many boats make that trip on every day the weather is good, year around. It's less than an hours run in many boats, two hours or less in waaaaayyy more than that.


----------



## swamp hunter (Feb 15, 2018)

Pick a nice summer morning and leave at first light.
Bimini is 47 miles. We did it in a 17 Boston Whaler a bunch of times. Sometimes it's as flat as a bass pond. Always other boats making the crossing on the same Bearing as you so no need for a buddy boat.


----------



## 95g atl (Feb 15, 2018)

I'm scared to do it with my boat, 19' and single engine.
To each his own.


----------



## pottydoc (Feb 15, 2018)

95g atl said:


> I'm scared to do it with my boat, 19' and single engine.
> To each his own.


That's fine, I just don't like he posts on here telling the guy he needs a 30' plus boat, twins, he's taking his life in his hands, how many "swamped" boats they towed in, flat to 40' seas in minutes and a bunch of other bull poop. I'm almost 60, and have crossed from the West Palm area to the Bahamas well over 100 times, almost all in boats these guys said are too small. And there's plenty of folks who have done it for any more than I have. To cross safely,  you need a sea worthy boat, safety gear, and common sense, and that's about it.


----------



## notnksnemor (Feb 16, 2018)

pottydoc said:


> That's fine, I just don't like he posts on here telling the guy he needs a 30' plus boat, twins, he's taking his life in his hands, how many "swamped" boats they towed in, flat to 40' seas in minutes and a bunch of other bull poop. I'm almost 60, and have crossed from the West Palm area to the Bahamas well over 100 times, almost all in boats these guys said are too small. And there's plenty of folks who have done it for any more than I have. To cross safely,  you need a sea worthy boat, safety gear, and common sense, and that's about it.



Doc, we get it, you've done it a lot.
I'm an electrician and have terminated live wires up to 12,000 volts a lot of times.
I don't recommend others do it not knowing their skill level.


----------



## pottydoc (Feb 16, 2018)

Not even a close comparison. It is dangerous to mess around with 12k bolts. It's not dangerous to cross from S Florida to the Bahamas in a boat smaller than 30'. And some of the claims from the naysayers are just bull poop. Like calm to 40' in minutes, or claiming to have towed many swamped boats in. Crossing to the Islands is way different than making a middle grounds run or a canyon run up North.


----------



## WayneB (Feb 16, 2018)

pottydoc said:


> Not even a close comparison. It is dangerous to mess around with 12k bolts. It's not dangerous to cross from S Florida to the Bahamas in a boat smaller than 30'. And some of the claims from the naysayers are just bull poop. Like calm to 40' in minutes, or claiming to have towed many swamped boats in. Crossing to the Islands is way different than making a middle grounds run or a canyon run up North.



alright, you say I'm slingin CensoredCensored, however you do not know me, or my past.
 I hesitated replying to keep peace but you won't let it go.

You cross from Palm Beach to Freeport on Grand Bahama island. Good for you. Anyone could do that in a dingy on a good day.
 We went out from Lighthouse Point, Port Everglades or Pompano, and didn't stop at the first island we saw, we went to Eluthera and Cat Island, occasionally further south. Were there was less pressure and more fish. Besides, gramps had a brother that lived in Freetown, we spent nights there if it got rough.
 We also took other boats and went all over the Caribbean on months long trips and summers.

I have actually seen 40 foot rollers in the gulfstream, during an afternoon thunderstorm we couldn't quite get away from.

I could give a rats behind less if you doubt me, however your delivery and implied tone plain suck.
 As for using a sextant, it's required to know HOW to navigate for any registered vessel, and certainly for any credentials beyond a 6 pack license. Sextants and good charts are invaluable when sailing over the horizon. Sure, a compass and chronograph can be used.. If you know you WILL hit land somewhere ahead. That method has disadvantages on blue water where running tides, current velocities and wind drift are constantly changing.
 If you can't understand the math, there are tables that actually take the math out of it. Your statement that I can't and probably haven't used a sextant are unfounded and wrong.


----------



## pottydoc (Feb 16, 2018)

You read a lot of stuff into my posts that isn't there. No where did I say that I only crossed to GBI. I said that it was only 52 miles from Boynton. As far as it goes, Bimini is only about 45-46 miles from Port Everglades. You stated that you had seen the Stream go from fairly calm to 40' in minutes. No, you haven't. You said you had towed in many boats that had "swamped". How many is that? Two, maybe? Not broken down, you said swamped. As far as navigation, I learned dead reckoning a long time ago. If you truely believe that it is unsafe to cross to the Islands in anything less than a 35' (or whatever number you originally posted) boat, then you obviously aren't paying much attention to what goes on every day on our east coast. And has been for years and years and years. If you are uncomfortable with it, that's your business. But don't try to make someone else believe their boat isn't big enough just because you think so. Especially by posting sea stories about swamped boats and flat calm to 40' waves. Funny none of those big ole waves ever made it to shore..........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 16, 2018)

pottydoc said:


> You read a lot of stuff into my posts that isn't there. No where did I say that I only crossed to GBI. I said that it was only 52 miles from Boynton. As far as it goes, Bimini is only about 45-46 miles from Port Everglades. You stated that you had seen the Stream go from fairly calm to 40' in minutes. No, you haven't. You said you had towed in many boats that had "swamped". How many is that? Two, maybe? Not broken down, you said swamped. As far as navigation, I learned dead reckoning a long time ago. If you truely believe that it is unsafe to cross to the Islands in anything less than a 35' (or whatever number you originally posted) boat, then you obviously aren't paying much attention to what goes on every day on our east coast. And has been for years and years and years. If you are uncomfortable with it, that's your business. But don't try to make someone else believe their boat isn't big enough just because you think so. Especially by posting sea stories about swamped boats and flat calm to 40' waves. Funny none of those big ole waves ever made it to shore..........


We cruised Carnevals largest class boat last summer and coming back towards US waters crossing the gulfstream to Port Canaveral we hit a thunderstorm that tossed that boat pretty hard and had water coming over the bow in deep rolling sees. The stabilizer jets had little effect in that storm. It was slick seas up to the storm and after getting through it. This was a 130,000 ton boat that was just over 1,000 ft long. What it would have done to a boat only 30' goes without saying. This was a large thunderstorm, not an organized low pressure system.

There is credibility in both of the statements you guys are making, but Wayne is accurate in the candor of your delivery, reading into it and all.


----------



## 95g atl (Feb 17, 2018)

pottydoc said:


> That's fine, I just don't like he posts on here telling the guy he needs a 30' plus boat, twins, he's taking his life in his hands, how many "swamped" boats they towed in, flat to 40' seas in minutes and a bunch of other bull poop. I'm almost 60, and have crossed from the West Palm area to the Bahamas well over 100 times, almost all in boats these guys said are too small. And there's plenty of folks who have done it for any more than I have. To cross safely,  you need a sea worthy boat, safety gear, and common sense, and that's about it.



My comfort level isn't that high when it comes to the ocean.  I've seen little tiny jon boats out several miles offshore.  Nope, not for myself...not for many of us.  Just because they "can" and "have" done it, doesn't mean it is right for everyone or safe for everyone.  Most people that have experience on the water, likely don't have experience in really bad conditions.  Heck, just on shore in the panhandle of FL, few years back it went from nearly calm winds to 50 mph gusts (blowing umbrella's over, tents, and had folks scrambling) in the matter of two or three minutes.  Never saw anything like it.  The kind of wind where it is difficult to walk.

If you read most any article, or speak with experienced comm'l fisherman, they strongly suggest dual motors if you're going a ways offshore.  It's a long paddle back with a bad motor.

I guess I am a little girl scared-y cat when it comes to the ocean.  It's not like a car where you can pull over and get out when the going gets rough.  I've driven high performance cars on road course tracks (like road atlanta) at well over a 100 mph, passing other cars in corners, getting sideways in a corner with no control.  I would not recommend anyone just hopping in their mini-van or Honda Accord and do the same thing.  (remember comfort level and experience).   But at least with a car... we could stop the car and get out of it presuming the weather turns bad.  Not the same on the water.  You'd have to ride it out.

Again, all boils down to your comfort, experience, safety, and unpredictable weather.  

The last thing we want to do is get someone hurt or killed from a bad suggestion...."yeah man, take your jon boat across the Atlantic with a 3.5 Merc and two gallons of gas.  You'll be fine".  Ok, that's exaggerated slightly, but you should get the point.  


My humble 2 mexican pesos.


----------



## pottydoc (Feb 17, 2018)

I'm not going to bother answering all of the posts, but a couple general things. First, I have not one time advocated crossing in any kind of boat not safe to cross on. Where y'all come up with Jon boats is a mystery to me. I also didn't say it didn't get rough crossing, I said that it didn't go from flat to 40' in minutes. And I stand by that. It is seldom,even in hurricanes, that there are waves of that size in the Florida Straits. They don't happen in thunder storms. As I've posted several times already, crossing to the Bahamas is not like making a 50 mile run in the GOM, or a canyon trip up north. 50 miles east toward the Bahamas, you're there. 50 miles out on the others, you're still 50 miles from home. I strongly suspect most of y'all have no idea what crossing from south Florida is like. Or how big a 40' wave is. I don't, and don't want to. I do know that crossing in a single outboard, less than 35' boat is safe. It's proven on any day with decent weather. One of you made a comment that most commercial guys told him twins were a must. He obviously hasn't been abourd many commercial boats since a huge percentage of them are powered by single Diesel engines. Including the 65' bandit boat I worked on after I got out of high school. As were many other commercial boats I have been on. Any of y'all ever worked on a commercial fishing boat? I am not at all advocating crossing the stream, or for any hat matter, even leaving the dock in an unseaworthy boat of any size. Just correcting some very mistaken statements on what size is safe, and some very large embellishments on sea size, and swamped boats. I got way more than a little experience to back up what I say, several hundred Island crossings, and thousands of hours in the Atlantic and Gulf. I'm not bragging, there's plenty people that exceed my experience, but I do know a little bit about it. OP sorry we ruined your post, when you get your boat and want to make an Island trip, shoot me a pm. I can get you some excellent links on prepping for a trip over there. I can hook you up with safe trailer parking, also.


----------

